# Regular Expressions



## lohokla (3. November 2003)

Ich habe vor, mir alle Links aus einer HTML-Datei extrahieren zu lassen. Ich würde also gerne ein vbs oder vba haben, dass aus einer externen Text-Datei, den gesammten Text nach "<a href="" und "</a>" durchsucht und mir wenn immer er das findet, den Text der zwischen den beiden Tags steht in eine neue Textdatei schreibt. 
Könntet ihr mir den Code dazu geben?


----------



## Retlaw (3. November 2003)

Selber bauen  
Mit InStr() kannst du nach Text suchen,
mit Mid() Teile aus einem String herausschneiden.

Syntax von Instr:
Instr([Start],[String],[Suchstring],[Vergleichsmodus])
Instr liefert die Position an der der Suchtext gefunden wurde, wird nichts gefunden liefert die funktion 0.
Instr(1,"Bla","l") würde 2 liefern.

Syntax von Mid:
Mid(String,Start,Länge)
Mid("Das ist ein Text",5,3) würde "ist" liefern.


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. November 2003)

Warum das Rad neu erfinden? Eine Bibliothek für reguläre Ausdrücke gibt es unter http://www.cae-software.com/freeware/regexp.dll/


----------



## lohokla (3. November 2003)

Schonmal Danke. Ich glaube mit Darios Methode werde ich wohl weiter kommen als der von Retlaw (aber das kann ich bestimmt noch für andere Projekte gebrauchen )

Was als Problem bleibt, dass der Text einer HTML-Datei ziemlich lang ist und über mehrere Zeilen geht, wollte ich nicht einen String, sondern eine externe txt-Datei "bearbeiten lassen". Wie würde das dann aussehen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. November 2003)

> Was als Problem bleibt, dass der Text einer HTML-Datei ziemlich lang ist und über mehrere Zeilen geht, wollte ich nicht einen String, sondern eine externe txt-Datei "bearbeiten lassen". Wie würde das dann aussehen?


Genauso, nur dass Du vorher den Inhalt der Textdatei in einen String einliest und nach der Bearbeitung wieder speicherst.


----------



## lohokla (3. November 2003)

pfffff  
So den Text als String hab ich jetzt auch geschafft... jetzt steh vor der dll-Datei und suche vergebens nach einer Erklärung wo die hingehört... In der Readme und auf der Website steht davon nichts...


----------

